# Need help for a definition



## Beto (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello, I have a requirement related with an air compressor. Can anybody please explain to me what does this mean:

Thanks in advance. 


COM Tertiary XRT 1200 /B: 8m³/min @ 30% ejection rate


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Beto said:


> Hello, I have a requirement related with an air compressor. Can anybody please explain to me what does this mean:
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


what is the brand and model of compressor that is used on?

that spec is used in mining separation for tables...
it can also be used with cyclone filtration.


----------



## Beto (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello. There is still no compressor. This is one of the requirements for the compressor or the air system, don't know which. Can your please tell me what does "COM Tertiary XRT/1200 B", and "@ 30% ejection rate" stand for?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so where did you see this spec?


----------



## Beto (Feb 1, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so where did you see this spec?


Just found out that COM Tertiary... is a mineral sorter. So that part, is clear now. Still, what does @30% ejection rate would mean in a compressed air context?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it does not


----------

